# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Προβλημα με VCR SAMSUNG SV-145XK. Μαζευει η ταινια της κασσετας.

## furtune

Γεια σας.Εχω το συγκεριμενο vcr . Λοιπον παιζει κανονικα βιντεο, αλλα οταν κανεις REWIND δηλαδη γυριζεις προς τα πισω την ταινια με μεγαλη ταχυτητα (αφου εχεις πατησει stop γυριζεις πισω) την στιγμη που πατας stop (οπως βλέπεις απο πάνω το vcr) το αριστερο ακρο σταματά αποτωμα (κανονικα δηλαδη) ενω το αλλο ακρο απο την περιστροφικη δυναμη δεν σταματαει αποτωμα κανοντας μερικες περιστροφες ακομα με αποτελεσμα η ταινια να βγει εκτος κασσετας και ετσι να μπλέκετε οταν πατας play. Ειδα κατι σαν "φρένα" που εχουν οι κεφαλες που γυριζουν την κασσετα. Υπαρχει τετοιο πραγμα μεσα ή κάνω λαθος, και πως μπορει να φτιαχτεί?

----------


## xifis

φρενα υπαρχουν οντως,ισως αλλαζονται ολοκληρα,ειναι κατι σαν ιμαντες υφασματινοι.πιο εμπειροι θα σε κατατοπισουν καλυτερα αν φταιει αυτο.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δεν πιστεύω να βρεις ανταλλακτικά φρένα για τα καρούλια, ίσως ξεκόλησαν και έπεσαν, αν τα βρεις ξανακόλλα τα.

----------


## tsalik

Γύρω από κάθε Reel(είναι τα δύο καρουλάκια που γυρίζουν την ταινία) υπάρχουν τα φρένα που συνήθως είναι από τσόχα.Αν έχουν φθαρεί μπορείς να κολλήσεις ένα πολύ μικρό κομμάτι πλακέ ιμάντα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Υπάρχουν κύρια και βοηθητικά φρένα.
Επίσης μπορεί να έχει γυαλίσει και η επιφάνεια που φρενάρει ή ίσως χρειαστεί να κάνεις αυτό που λέει ο Γιώργος.

----------


## furtune

Κοιταξτε το αριστερο φρεναρει με υφασματινο ημαντα, το δεξη εχει ενα πλαστικο που στην κορυφη του ειχε ενα υφασμα πολυ μικρο το οποιο ακουμπουσε και φρεναρε αλλα αυτο ειχε γινει πολυ λεπτο. Το εβγαλα αυτο και κολλησα ενα κομματακι πλαστικου οπως εχουν τα λαπτοπ κατω στα ποδια. Αυτο δεν εκανε δουλεια. Τωρα θα δω τι αλλο μπορω να βάλω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Υπ'όψιν ότι στο αριστερό καρούλι υπάρχει και ο ρυθμιστής back-tension, που είναι με τσόχα.

----------


## furtune

> Υπ'όψιν ότι στο αριστερό καρούλι υπάρχει και ο ρυθμιστής back-tension, που είναι με τσόχα.


Θα το ψαξω αλλη μια. Μακαρι ομως να ειχε και το δεξι γιατι εκεινο εχει προβλημα

----------


## ezizu

Το back-tension δεν λειτουργεί όπως το φρένο στο καρούλι ,η λειτουργία του έχει άλλη λογική και έχει να κάνει ,με το τέντωμα της ταινίας κατά το playback / rec  .
Ανέβασε μερικές φωτογραφίες με τον μηχανισμό ,αν μπορείς .

----------


## furtune

Λοιπον , το θεμα λυθηκε.Οπως ειπαν και παραπανω καποιοι φιλοι ειναι τα κανονικα φρενα και ενα βοηθητικο φρένο.Φενεται ολη την ωρα ειχα επικεντρωθεί στο βοηθητικό φρενο μιας και δεν ειχα εντοπισει τα κυριος φρενα. Την λυση εδωσε ενα λαστιχακι απο το οποιο εκοψα κομματακια μικρα και τα κολλησα στο "κεφάλι" του κάθε φρένου.Επισης τα ελατηρια που τα τραβανε τα φρενα τα εκοψα μεινοντας το μηκος τους και ετσι μεγαλωσε η δυναμη με την οποια αυτα τραβανε τα φρενα με λιγα λογια εγινε αναβάθμιση σε BREMBO.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκίμασε κασέτα και στην αρχή και στο τέλος.

----------


## furtune

> Δοκίμασε κασέτα και στην αρχή και στο τέλος.


Οταν λες και στην αρχη και στο τελος, βαζοντας την να παιξει κανονικα ή να γυριζει με μεγάλη ταχυτητα;
Το εβαλα να γυριζει με μεγαλη ταχυτητα και σταματα σχεδον αποτομα.Ουτε μιση στροφη παραπανω δεν κανει.

----------


## ezizu

Ο Αποστόλης προφανώς εννοεί το εξής: κατά το μάζεμα της ταινίας σε γρήγορη ταχύτητα  ( FF / REW ),θα πρέπει να πατήσεις μερικές φορές * το STOP, κατά διαστήματα λίγο πριν να φτάσει η ταινία ,στην αρχή της  ( κατά το REW ) ,ή στο τέλος της ( κατά το FF ), για να διαπιστώσεις ότι τα φρένα λειτουργούν σωστά και σταματάνε να γυρίζουν τα καρούλια της κασέτα, οπότε και κατ΄επέκταση δεν θα  ξετυλίγεται η ταινία .  

* Θα δώσεις μερικές φορές  την εντολή STOP, κατά την διάρκεια των κινήσεων REW / FF, για να δεις την λειτουργία των φρένων ,σε διαφορετικά σημεία μαζέματος της ταινίας ( άρα και με διαφορετικές δυνάμεις / ροπές / ταχύτητες τυλίγματος ) και θα δώσεις έμφαση, όταν η ταινία πλησιάζει στην αρχή της  κατά το REW ,και στο τέλος της  κατά το FF (σε αυτά τα σημεία παρατηρούνται οι μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες / δυνάμεις περιστροφής ).

----------


## furtune

Ναι εκανα μερικα τεστ και λειτουργει αψογα, οταν πλησιαζει προς το τελος η κασσετα, το vcr εχει ενα συστημα που μειώνει την ταχυτητα αυτοματος.
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.

----------


## ezizu

Καλό είναι να πατήσεις το STOP κατά το μάζεμα ( REW / FF ), λίγο πριν αρχίσει να μειώνεται  αυτόματα η ταχύτητα μαζέματος από το VCR,ώστε να δεις την λειτουργία των φρένων στην max ταχύτητα ( όσο αυτό βέβαια είναι εφικτό ).

----------

